# Amplificador FET y MOSFET Hi-Fi 100W estereo



## foxel (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola a todos,  la pregunta es si alguien armo alguna vez este amplificador y que opinión les merece.
Adjunto el circuito y demás, esto salio en el nro. 260 de la revista Nueva Electrónica.
Estoy interesado en armarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 14, 2012)

Amigo este amplificador es exelente siempre que consigas todos los transistores que te piden porque sino no te rinde igual, y segun se algunos no los consiges tan facil.


----------



## Quercus (Sep 16, 2012)

foxel dijo:


> Hola a todos,  la pregunta es si alguien armo alguna vez este amplificador y que opinión les merece.
> Adjunto el circuito y demás, esto salio en el nro. 260 de la revista Nueva Electrónica.
> Estoy interesado en armarlo.
> Saludos.


Cuidado con los circuitos de esa revista, funcionar, funcionar, he montado dos circuitos y dos erratas, que al vender ellos los Kits, me hace pensar que son intencionados.
Lo de los mosfet estoy de acuerdo con @tecbeml dependiendo de donde vivas puede que los consigas o no y al no ser los debidos. el resultado puede no ser el esperado, aunque siempre esta internet.
Estube viendo y los de entrada no los conseguiria, pero tienen reemplazo confiable, el resto se consiguen todos.
Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Sep 16, 2012)

Coincido con quercus, lo de los componentes se consigue via paypal, pero eso de las erratas ya es sabido, al montar otros circuitos de Nueva Electronica, no he podido hacerlos andar, así que corran con su riesgo si lo quieren implementarlo.


----------



## foxel (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola chicos gracias por su tiempo y por contestar, efectivamente anduve preguntando por los FET y no los consigo.., si me ofrecen reemplazos.., por ahora voy a intentar simular el circuito.
Lo que ando buscando es un amplificador de mas de 100w, pero que use FET's y MOSFET's, así que si alguno de ustedes tiene un circuito, les agradecería que me lo pasen. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 14, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Cuidado con los circuitos de esa revista, funcionar, funcionar, he montado dos circuitos y dos erratas, que al vender ellos los Kits, me hace pensar que son intencionados.
> Lo de los mosfet estoy de acuerdo con @tecbeml dependiendo de donde vivas puede que los consigas o no y al no ser los debidos. el resultado puede no ser el esperado, aunque siempre esta internet.
> Estube viendo y los de entrada no los conseguiria, pero tienen reemplazo confiable, el resto se consiguen todos.
> Saludos




mmmmmm no sabia ese detalle, a mi me paso con el rejuvenecedor de TRC, el trafo NUNCA lo consegui   sniff pero es bueno saber eso,         chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 14, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Cuidado con los circuitos de esa revista, funcionar, funcionar, he montado dos circuitos y dos erratas, que al vender ellos los Kits, me hace pensar que son intencionados.
> Lo de los mosfet estoy de acuerdo con @tecbeml dependiendo de donde vivas puede que los consigas o no y al no ser los debidos. el resultado puede no ser el esperado, aunque siempre esta internet.
> Estube viendo y los de entrada no los conseguiria, pero tienen reemplazo confiable, el resto se consiguen todos.
> Saludos



Si eso es muy cierto ellos se escudan en la fe de erratas pero es mas un caso de marketing que de otra cosa no es que realmente fallen ellos fallan a propósito a demás si siguen adelante como dice Zopilote perderán tiempo y dinero


----------

